

What I want to say to all MBAs - mfieldhouse

Doing a SWOT analysis of a business opportunity is nonsense. It gives an unrealistic view of who your customers are and what really matters to them.<p>Your customer isn't a walking database of businesses and their competitive advantages. They're working from incomplete information. All they care about are their wants, and their needs, and their aspirations.
======
pedalpete
The SWOT is a pretty simple analysis. I don't have an MBA, but see no problem
in creating a simple SWOT for certain purposes and to help layout a
problem/solution.

Much like a business plan (or even an executive summary) just going through
the process is often good practice as it may bring things to light that you
might not have considered or make you look at things differently.

Though I've seen quite a bit of useless activity from MBAs, I think your anger
in this regard is misguided.

Ignore the MBAs and do you thing.

------
glimcat
It's not supposed to be perfect.

But you'd bloody well suck it up and get used to doing them and pitching them,
because they're expected.

